# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Can anyone identify this type of wood?

## TeenyToad

I purchased this wood a while back from a reptile store, and it has now developed mold on it. Is it grapevine? If so, is there a safe and effective way I can seal it to assure it won't rot due to all of the moisture in my viv? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

I believe it is grapevine  ? 
Usually, you want to purchase this  'sand blasted'. 
It's not great for setting on the substrate as it will not do well in a higher humidity. 
You might consider replacing it w/ ghostwood ? at some point. However the ghostwood is not shaped this way and usually has to be sanded a bit to get rid of the "pointy" areas. 

I read your other post regarding the fungus. It will stop , eventually. You could simply wipe it off...if it bothers you.
As mentioned...get some springtails in there   :Smile:  ( Josh's Frogs - has great cultures --- good price and always producing nicely) 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## TeenyToad

Bill identifies it as Mopani. I'm sure you can imagine my relief, considering the fact that it's set into the expanding foam  :Smile:  I'll be getting springtails as soon as I'm finished planting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

> I believe it is grapevine  ? 
> Usually, you want to purchase this  'sand blasted'. 
> It's not great for setting on the substrate as it will not do well in a higher humidity. 
> You might consider replacing it w/ ghostwood ? at some point. However the ghostwood is not shaped this way and usually has to be sanded a bit to get rid of the "pointy" areas. 
> 
> I read your other post regarding the fungus. It will stop , eventually. You could simply wipe it off...if it bothers you.
> As mentioned...get some springtails in there   ( Josh's Frogs - has great cultures --- good price and always producing nicely)





> Bill identifies it as Mopani. I'm sure you can imagine my relief, considering the fact that it's set into the expanding foam  I'll be getting springtails as soon as I'm finished planting! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very well could be? Hard to tell. 
They both have striations and knobs. 
I don't think you should have to yank it, regardless  :Smile: 

Mac's grapewood driftwood by Mac's creations at Petworldshop.com

Zoo med african mopani wood by Zoo med at Petworldshop.com

Enjoy your planting.....

----------

